# Pros and old cameras



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for a new camera, want a digital slr but want a basic 2nd hand model to get me started. Nothing fancy, just enough to take some nice shots over the summer better than my point and shoot and bridge cameras. And then the posibility of more lenses in the future. Wide angel interior shots being something I was interested in  

So I was thinking, what do the pros do with their cameras? DO you keep up with the latest tech and trade older cameras, or do you work them till they die? 

I was even considering swapping a few waxes for an old model, but can't seem to find any, let alone a shop that takes wax as a form of payment  

So my real question is, am I looking in the wrong places, and do pros tend to get rid of them or keep them till they die?


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I learned more on a 30yr old camera than i did on my DSLR

Can pick them up silly cheap and they resell for the same price so it may be worth picking one up to use for a while before you get a DSLR


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thought they were officially stopping film though? I quite like uploading to my pc so digital is a bonus for me really


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

If you have a decent bridge camera, theres nothing you can;t learn with it, that you can learn with an SLR (digital or otherwise).

Lots of people rush out and buy an SLR, and loads of lenses/kit etc and do nothing more than leave it on auto and take photos. And then get disheartened, as all they have is a bigger, generally average picture.

As for the original question, you probably want to keep an eye out for ebay deals, where (like i mentioned above) someone has bought all the gear, then got disheartened.

Other than on here, I doubt you'll get anyone willing to swap for wax


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

I can personally recommend London Camera Exchange for used camera equipment http://www.lcegroup.co.uk/


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I can recommend the Nikon D40 for a starter DSLR.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been looking and say a canon eos 10d would purely be enough to get me started so I can see what I think of using different lenses etc, my grandads also got loads of canon and nikon lenses laying around he said I could use so plus there.

And the wax thing was a hopeful joke 

I really wanna spend as little as is possible, like £100! I don't think that's looking possible!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Rather than recommend a camera i say go to a decent shop, ie not Jessops and try a few, but also consider lens choice for later.
I went with a Canon 40D as it felt better in my hands and has the best choice of lenses.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I've been looking and say a canon eos 10d would purely be enough to get me started so I can see what I think of using different lenses etc, my grandads also got loads of canon and nikon lenses laying around he said I could use so plus there.
> 
> And the wax thing was a hopeful joke


A 10d would be way more than enough to get you started. TBH it would do more than almost any 'hobby' photgraphers do.

If you have access to lenses, thats half the battle tbh. Lenses are for life, bodies are for xmas.

Which bridge camera do you have? And do you fancy getting rid of it cheaply


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I really wanna spend as little as is possible, like £100! I don't think that's looking possible!


I'd say to get a body, and kit lens, you really want to double that budget, and even then you'd be lucky


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

robj20 said:


> Rather than recommend a camera i say go to a decent shop, ie not Jessops and try a few, but also consider lens choice for later.
> I went with a Canon 40D as it felt better in my hands and has the best choice of lenses.


Best advise! try different bodies as one may be better for you than another, the different makers have different menu systems etc.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

vroomtshh said:


> I'd say to get a body, and kit lens, you really want to double that budget, and even then you'd be lucky


That's what I'm starting to realise! Maybe just a body would do me and I can nick the lenses off my grandad for now I guess, he doesn't really ever use them any more and would be happier to see them used.

Seen a few eos 10d's on ebay and £100 seems an average bid, but theres a few days left on most of them so I would expect to see a mad rush at the end  not looking good for me!


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> That's what I'm starting to realise! Maybe just a body would do me and I can nick the lenses off my grandad for now I guess, he doesn't really ever use them any more and would be happier to see them used.
> 
> Seen a few eos 10d's on ebay and £100 seems an average bid, but theres a few days left on most of them so I would expect to see a mad rush at the end  not looking good for me!


Just check that his lenses will fit too. I'm not sure exactly when but Canon did change the fitment at some point. (at least something in my head says they did, but I may be wrong)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think he said they would? Probably wrong though! I Just assumed he was right, he certainly used to know his stuff.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> I think he said they would? Probably wrong though! I Just assumed he was right, he certainly used to know his stuff.


They probably will. My head just says they changed at some point. I think it was a fair while ago though. Its just worth checking. No point shelling out on a body, to find no lenses you have will fit it


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Canon has an older FD lens mount, the current EF mount came out in 1987, there is also a more modern EF-S mount for non full-frame digital cameras such as the 500D. More info here >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EF_lens_mount


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

well I know his gear is post '87 and I'm not looking at a brand new camera so I'm gonna assume they're the same for now until I can take a look at his. As long as it's in time for summer I'll be fine. 

I wanna get some good interior shots and mess around with wide angle lenses etc which I just simply can't do now (although they do make one for my point and shoot, it's expensive and not worth it!)


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

my K10D has nearly 50k shots now (remember that digital bodies will age and shutters only have a certain lifespan...) and is looking good for the next 50k. I will try and upgrade in the near future, when I've seen the K7 replacement. Until then, I'm keeping and I probably will after that, too.

Bret


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I've just picked up a 2nd hand Nikon D40 off ebay. It came in it original box and set me back £220. So far, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Bit of a follow up, I got a NIKON d50 off a friend for a very fair price. Pretty good condition as hes a bit of a teckie and just buys stuff only to use it once or twice. Can't wait to get snapping. Just gotta get a new ad card as I only seem to have micro SD cards spare without adaptors


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Thought they were officially stopping film though?


Says who? I would be interested to know more about that. Is it really a totally out of date medium?


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Says who? I would be interested to know more about that. Is it really a totally out of date medium?


i love film, i prefur it to digitall anyday

*beginner101*


----------



## Katana (Mar 31, 2007)

I doubt 35mm will be going anywhere soon, it's origins and continued use in the movie industry will keep it alive for a long time, they even still burn digitally produced movies to 35mm for archive. People still sell Super 8 film, you know that crappy format that only lets you shoot 2-3 minutes on a single roll, if there's a demand someone will try and fill it.
120 roll film which came out with the box brownie in 1900's is still widely available today in neg/slide/B&W, even larger films like sheet 4x5, 8x10 even up to 20x24 (inches) can still be purchased, though above 4x5 is slightly more niche and not widely available.
Some people still make and shoot there own collodium wet plates which were developed in the 1840/50's.

While film may be dying/dead in the mainstream consumer market it's still as popular as ever in the amateur and enthusiast market, and probably the pro market to a certain extent. It's not going anywhere anytime soon.


----------

